# What to do with yellow jackets?



## BlueEggFarmer (Jun 16, 2007)

Yellow jackets will eat the bees, brood and honey. Try to find the yellow jackets nest and destroy it.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I have never had to worry about yellow jackets harming strong hives. Yes they can irritate them and annoy them but the cannot take out a strong hive. Weak hives are a different story... If weak, I'd reduce the entrance and keep an eye on them.

If you have a strong colony I'd spend very little time worrying about it.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

If it is a real problem, try this chemical free trap. It does not attract honeybees.

http://www.rescue.com/Products/ReusableYellowjacketTraps.asp


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

I have had some luck using a home make formula that was post here a couple of years ago.

sugar suryp, vinegar, banana peel -
fill a 2 liter plastic drink bottle about half full, cut a small square window near top of bottle, hang in or near the bee yard.

The banana peel keeps the honey bees from feeding on it (smells like the alarm scent). YJs, wax moths and large hornets will feed and drown.


----------



## Drone On (Mar 19, 2005)

As your yellow jacket problem seems to be gearing up I would reduce the hive entrance even smaller as small as one bee wide if you have to. I fill the yellow jacket traps with straight frozen orange juice syrup concentrate and attract many that way. I hang the trap about a foot from the hive entrance. I have had yellow jacket take overs on a small hive before. Don't take them lightly.


----------



## IslandMountainFarm (Feb 13, 2007)

*Tricks for finding nest?*

Here in the Okanogan Highlands we're having a banner year with our yellow jackets. Out early in huge numbers, terrible attitudes with very POTENT venom. Nice combination!!

The Rescue traps are very effective and I've got them hung on the electric fence posts. Would appreciate any tips, hints and tricks that are effective in locating and eliminating these nasties at their source. With yellow jackets the best defense IS a good offense. Next spring I'm putting out all our traps and going after yellow jacket queens.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

IslandMountainFarm said:


> Next spring I'm putting out all our traps and going after yellow jacket queens.


I thought the new queens emerged in the Fall, mated, and survived the winter.


----------



## IslandMountainFarm (Feb 13, 2007)

*That they do*



Walliebee said:


> I thought the new queens emerged in the Fall, mated, and survived the winter.


Then on the first few warm days of spring they go foraging to build up their energy reserves to begin the task of creating a new nest. Each queen you can nab during that time equates to 500 to 2,000 fewer yellow jackets you get to deal with that summer and fall. I'm all about the preventing their existence rather than having to end it.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Walliebee said:


> If it is a real problem, try this chemical free trap. It does not attract honeybees.
> 
> http://www.rescue.com/Products/ReusableYellowjacketTraps.asp


Thanks for providing the link. I see Walmart and Lowes carries them...I'll have to check out the pricing...I tried the modified water bottle with no success...using jelly smeared on the inside of the hole and soapy water on the bottom....


----------



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

I hope I can get the rescue trap at walmart or lowes. May have to order it. Has anybody had good luck with the homemade soda bottle trap? Does it take a fresh bannana peel or a black rotted one will do? I have also seen some wasp/bees that look like a giant yellow jacket, but more bee shape. They are about 1 1/4" long. I suppose they are hornets as opposed to yellow jacket queens? I would hate to get hit by one of those! They have not been in the bee yard though, just around the house and shop.


----------



## Sherpa1 (Dec 10, 2005)

IslandMountainFarm,
If you would PM me your telephone number I will call and tell you how to locate and eliminate the nest. As kids we located and robbed these nests many times. The larva were used by the local fisherman as bait.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Sherpa1 said:


> IslandMountainFarm,
> If you would PM me your telephone number I will call and tell you how to locate and eliminate the nest. As kids we located and robbed these nests many times. The larva were used by the local fisherman as bait.


Reminds me of that post the other night regarding relocating a white-faced hornets nest by putting a plastic bag over it <ARE YOU NUTS!> lol
Not sending you my number, ty but no ty! <wink>


----------



## livetrappingbymatt (Jan 13, 2006)

*y-j*

the commercial traps work great.put them up at the 10 ft height add a piece of CHICKEN hot dog( they are carnivores) to apple juice( dollar store brands) place these near any conifers ( yj eat aphids and the aphids bloom on the trees).
this is an ipm i use at homes i sevice,no chemicals and they work.
bob


----------



## Sherpa1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Jeffzhear,
On come on, you're not really AFRAID are you. I guarantee you that I can locate and rob a yellow jacket nest without getting a single sting. Putting a plastic bag over a hornets nest... now that even I won't do. On second thought, maybe I will just keep this information to myself and wait until you call me when your hive has been robbed out.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

*nesting in trees?*

i posted my yellowjacket problem yesterday on the general forum.they had wiped out a weak hive and it looked like they had moved in.today i went to the spot where i usually loose their trail when i have tried to follow them.where i live is an all but abandoned railroad town and there are lots of piles of railroad ties and millions of places to hide a nest so i wasnt hopeful.well i guess they were louder than usual.they are about 20 feet off the ground in an elm tree.i got out the binoculars and it looks like there is a long split in the top of one or two big branches as well as a couple broken branch ends.now i am trying to figure out how to get rid of them.the brach will land on the roof of an old house i plan to remodel and someday occupy and its pretty heavylooking.i cant see anyplace to stick a gardenhose and fire is out of the question.any ideas?


----------



## megank (Mar 28, 2006)

The best way to deal will YellowJackets is to keep strong hives.

These girls are scavengers and will clean up the sick and dying bees at the entrance. I know it's harsh to see them eviscerate a honeybee, something they do with great efficiancy, but it's my opinion yellowjackets do more good then harm in the Apiary


----------



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

I went to Walmart last night and got two rescue traps for $9.95 each. Will put them out after the rain stops this morning. I also read a blog that said to sprinkle flour on them and they will go straight to the nest. They seem to just hang around and not have any place to go, but I haven't tried the flour yet.When I smash one with my hand, the others seem to smell it and come to check out my hands. Even more so and quicker than bees do. haven't been stung yet.


----------

